# Installing Sink While Waiting for Countertop



## ryanb4614 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ordered a countertop from lowes. Was suppose to be in today they just called and said its on back order until Jan 23, this pushed everything back all I have is to install countertop, sink, and then backsplash. 

My question is, we are in need of a sink for in the kitchen. Can I set some 2x4 over the cabinets and install the sink on top of them just so we can do the pans?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

When we do kitchen remodels, we often set up a temporary sink so the homeowner can function during the process.
I often use a scrap of 3/4" plywood that maintains the same height as the finished countertop.
Try to install the temporary sink and plumbing in the exact same location the finished sink will be in.
When the time comes, just unhook the supplies and waste and install your new countertop and sink.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

ryanb4614 said:


> Ordered a countertop from lowes. Was suppose to be in today they just called and said its on back order until Jan 23, this pushed everything back all I have is to install countertop, sink, and then backsplash.
> 
> My question is, we are in need of a sink for in the kitchen. Can I set some 2x4 over the cabinets and install the sink on top of them just so we can do the pans?


 yes you can......how about the laundry tray...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Use the 3/4" plywood as suggested but lay some peel and stick shelve paper over it first.
Looks better, and will keep the stains off the plywood.
Or a rement of linolium will work.


----------

